# Connection logs



## scottmark (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, I thought I'd sit and read my Network Security book and I have a question concerning connection logs. Does pf keep a table of current/on-going connections both in and outbound?

I'm also wondering about flags on the packets, can anyone point me to a more indepth faq on pf....

tia


----------



## karolb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sure, pfctl will allow you do do everything you want. Also, check out the PF faq.

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/index.html


Tons of great info. For example configurations, check out the pf repository at

https://solarflux.org/pf/


----------

